
List of companies going full remote after Covid - geoffreyy
https://officestatus.fyi/
======
xoxoy
If you want to remain an IC then remote is probably the best option, but if
you want to climb up into a leadership role I don’t really see how you get
there in a remote role.

Also Facebook’s admission that salary will be tied to cost of living wherever
you choose to live sets a bad precedent. Anyone who thought they could just
keep their Bay Area salary is going to be disappointed, and it gives cover to
every other company thinking of going remote to do the same.

I’m also wondering how easy it would be to change jobs once you go remote. The
benefit of being in the Bay is that the number of companies is so high that it
makes it easy to interview if you’re looking for a change. While possible to
interview remotely it’s much more difficult since the number of companies open
to that is still small.

~~~
throwaway4715
As far as I know, ALL big tech cos have paid differently based on where you
live since forever. If you work for Google Pittsburgh you make less than
Seattle/Bay/NYC, if you work for <FAANG> London office you make less than
American hubs. I don't know why people are surprised that that applies to
remote workers as well.

~~~
waheoo
Isnt it pretty obvious? People are under the illusion they are paid for the
work they do.

They are not and never have been. They have always been paid what someone is
willing to pay them for the work they do.

It's subtle but important distinction.

Salary is a function of demand and supply like any other price on an open
market.

This is why its important to not think in terms of work when negotiating a
salary. Instead you need to think in terms of cost to find someone to take
your place.

If that cost is more than your salary, you can ask for more.

~~~
amscanne
> They are not and never have been. They have always been paid what someone is
> willing to pay them for the work they do.

“Willing” is the wrong word. People are paid based on what the company can get
away with paying them, as long as it’s less than the amount that they are
“willing” to pay (then they don’t get hired).

In other words, the labor market is more like a 2nd price auction than a 1st
price. This is obvious when considering the “go get a competing offer and show
it to your current employer who will match” strategy. You just changed the 2nd
price!

~~~
take_a_breath
Yes, companies have an information advantage in labor economics. People need
to stop treating it like an Econ 101 equation.

~~~
waheoo
But it is. Just because people are conditioned to avoid sharing information
doesnt mean they cant break that norm and gain the advantage.

Unions are exactly that.

~~~
take_a_breath
This is like saying python is the same as COBOL because they are both computer
languages. Unions are not something studied in Economics 101 as labor
economics is its own field of study and typically isn’t covered until 300 or
400 level courses.

------
dtrailin
I don't think any of these companies are going "full remote". It seems like
the strategy is more like, remote if you want it but there is still an office.

~~~
gregmac
I think the likely outcome is going to simply be more mix of remote and onsite
in the future. Any company that makes it through this is going to realize
remote works fine. I'm sure there will be some companies that will still
insist onsite-only, and they'll lose a bunch of employees who just realized
they prefer remote.

Regardless, what I really hope is that at the least this helps companies shift
towards more remote-friendly culture and policies. Things like: every meeting
has a conference link; one person remote, everyone remote; more async
communications and decision making. If you do sit in a room together, have
some empathy for remote people, and make sure you have high-quality video and
audio, no tapping on the table or "side-conversations" while hovering over a
mic, and make sure you have remote videos feeds visible and are sharing the
screen you're discussing.

It would be great to see a list like this amended to include how this type of
thing is handled at the company as a whole (eg top-down, global policy as
opposed to varying by individual teams/managers) - like a "remote-friendly"
ranking scale, or maybe a "Joel test".

------
jontas
The list says Spotify but when you click on the "Source" for that it is an
article about Shopify...

~~~
owenwil
Classic mistake, even worse for me IRL, I worked at both of these companies
simultaneously! But, both are indeed going remote.

------
chrisweekly
FFWD 6 mo and it'd make more sense to publish a "List of companies NOT going
full remote after Covid"

~~~
dividedbyzero
My current employer would lose a lot of employees if they did that. People are
already super stoked for when they can finally stop doing this remote work
thing and be back at the office full-time. Not all, but a lot. They'll also
lose people if they go back to "remote cannot work, you cannot do part-time
remote", so they'll have the option to do a little bit of remote work, but set
up in a way that makes it unviable in practice (e.g. meetings spread out over
the whole week and held in a way that makes remote participation impossible)

------
geoffreyy
Sorry guys, it was a busy day and just realized this kinda picked up,
cloudflare workers reached their limit and I am now looking into a solution.

In the meantime, it can be accessed via
[https://www.notion.so/cd2571b6bd0b434f8bf2042d5fa0d6ea](https://www.notion.so/cd2571b6bd0b434f8bf2042d5fa0d6ea)

~~~
intopieces
I'm not sure it's correct to say "remote first" for Facebook. IIRC, they're
just giving the option for trusted employees, not hiring straight out of
college for remote.

~~~
geoffreyy
That's very fair, I will fix some of the copy to be more accurate.

------
mikhailfranco
Is anyone holding down multiple remote jobs at the same time?

As long as you are productive, how would the employers know?

~~~
reanimated
I don't know nothing about US law, but in Europe it's very common that in your
second job legally you can work only part-time, so it's 60h weeks beetween
jobs at most.

------
toomuchtodo
Can we get an email signup for updates?

~~~
geoffreyy
Not yet sorry, pretty busy doing other stuff but if this becomes helpful and
interesting to people I will look into adding this feature! Thanks for the
recommendation

------
andthekelp
Posted this three hours beforehand with the same format
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23265445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23265445)).
Would've been nice to see an attributable comment, but at least some people
will make use of the information.

------
dhruvkar
Error in the list: it should be Shopify not Spotify.

~~~
geoffreyy
fixed, sorry about that.

------
aries1980
How the location of living is verified?

------
tonyaiken
Facebook is not going to be full report

~~~
jmspring
I can second this. Had a recruiter reach out, asked if they were going to
support mostly remote, the answer was no.

------
myroon5
a sortable column with number of employees would be useful as the list grows

